# Lost Codes



## Seattle GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

As anyone else had their security code card lost by the dealer ?. If so what did they do about it ?. GM appears not to want to do anything, I really don't understand why GM won't stand behind GTO's when issues like this happen !!!!

:confused 
Seattle GTO


----------



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

I Looked For Mine And Can't Find It So I Will Check Weth Dealer And See What They Have To Say

Kurt


----------



## Seattle GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

These codes play a key role in overall security system loaded in the GTO !!!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Hah- mine was missing when I got the car, it was an "argument" between myself and the dealer for about 3 months. The sales manager kept telling me "I'm working on it"... Finally spoke with the service dept about it and they said they never heard of it and looked up my key codes for me and said that is all that is available and I'd have to call Pontiac for the rest because they do not have access to it. I called a friend who works in a Pontiac parts dept and it took him about 15 seconds to get me my key code, IMMO code (immobolizer security code), key frequency and stereo code. He said the other dealer was full of it because anyone with key code access can get the same info. Contact the Service or Parts Manager and tell them you need it all and it is accessable with the key code lookup. They need the vin and current license plate # to look it up. Good luck, if you dealer is anything like the jerkoffs that sold me my car- you'll need it .
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Seattle GTO said:


> These codes play a key role in overall security system loaded in the GTO !!!



Yes, they do! I needed my IMMO code when I got my Ed Wright tune and the car actually had to be towed to a dealer to have the code re-entered after I got the car back or it wouldn't start . I have heard that other tuners use software where this isn't an issue.
Joe


----------



## Seattle GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

I've also been told that the car's retail value (Resale) is lower if the card isn't with the car. !!!!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Seattle GTO said:


> I've also been told that the car's retail value (Resale) is lower if the card isn't with the car. !!!!



I can *possibly* see that being the case if the buyer knows what they are looking for, but as long as you get the numbers yourself, I can't see it being a big deal. The dealer can get it for you, they are just being dicks if they say no. I had the GM document that said how to look up the IMMO code and it said "anyone with key code access can look it up". When I got my #'s from my friend, I printed two labels with all the info- one is on the inside cover of my owners manual and one is no the folder with all the papers from when I purchased the car.
Joe


----------



## rickbrick (Jul 6, 2006)

What is a security code card?


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

rickbrick said:


> What is a security code card?


It is a card that has all the vehicle security info- key codes, stereo code, immobilizer code (a 4 digit "pin" number needed for the ECU and BCM to communicate) and key frequency. It is *supposed* to be given to you by the dealer when you buy it, but unfortunately, most sales departments are filled with mindless drones who have no clue about it.
Joe


----------



## rickbrick (Jul 6, 2006)

Do you know who I should talk to about getting this card for my car? Is this same type of card used for other vehicles as well? Does this card look like a credit card? Sorry for all the questions but thanks for your help!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*security code card*

*This issue was discussed on here before.... I didn't know at the time of purchase that I was to have a security code card. I never got one even though you are supposed to get one. Other's on here have said they found it in with the spare tire, some have said they had it in the glove box, and some said it was in the owner's manual. My dealer did not know anything about it. Through this forum I found we are to have one.... What I did......

I called the dealer and informed him of the security code card. He made a phone call to GM and they gave him a site that only dealers have access to. Through my vin number my dealer was able to get me the codes for my car. He faxed them to me.

If a dealer tells you that what I am saying is not true.. then they are misinformed or they have not checked on this issue, because the dealers are the only ones that can get you the security codes. They should know about it and if they don't all they have to do is make a call through the proper channels. As I stated, only the dealers can obtain the code information. 

You will need this information if you need your stereo frequency, and pin, ignition key, IMMO code, and glove box code. Should your computer need reset, or you need pertinent information regarding the codes and you do not have them, you are screwed. At that time when the service dept. cannot get your car running then they will have to get the codes from GM. The dealer has a responsibility to get you these codes. Make them do their job.*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Furthermore regarding this subject...... Once you have your card....

DO NOT keep the security codes in your car. Keep them at home in a safe place. *


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

same thing with a diffrent car grand marqis

We did not get are car key code until the car was paid off. This might one reson why some people did not get theirs.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MJGTOWISH said:


> same thing with a diffrent car grand marqis
> 
> We did not get are car key code until the car was paid off. This might one reson why some people did not get theirs.
> 
> just my 2 cents.


*Not getting a key code until the car is paid off?? As far as the dealer is concerned the car is paid off when you drive it off their lot. :confused 

Holding key codes or any other codes for that matter hostage until you satisfy a loan is ridiculous. The codes come with the car, period. Or in GTO's case. supposed to come with them. I just stated the steps in getting them.
*


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

we did use their finace that might have been the reason.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Furthermore regarding this subject...... Once you have your card....
> 
> DO NOT keep the security codes in your car. Keep them at home in a safe place. *



Good point, but I don't bother. It is no more at risk with them than it is without them IMHO- but it is a good idea to keep them seperate for a piece of mind.
Joe


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

When I bought my car, the dealer handed over the card to me as soon as all the paperwork was done with explicit instructions to store it in a safe place, NOT in the car.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

I bought mine used and I wasn't aware of any card. My card is currently immobilized in the work parking lot, so I will have to get it towed. 

Is there any way to have the immobilizer disabled? I already hate it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Zebra said:


> I bought mine used and I wasn't aware of any card. My card is currently immobilized in the work parking lot, so I will have to get it towed.
> 
> Is there any way to have the immobilizer disabled? I already hate it.


Your Pontiac Service Dept can get you the codes. Only they have access to do that information.

The immobilizer as in the wheels are locked and the car cannot be moved? If the car needs towed, the towing company can get it moved.


----------



## GoatPwr (Jul 3, 2008)

Gee, I wish I would've known about this before. Ive never seen or heard of a security card, so Im guessing I dont have it.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

Friday the 15th will be two weeks since my car was immobilized. Today, the dealership said they ordered a lock block. I asked the serviceman if that goes into the steering column and he said yes. 

I told two people at the service department about GM having a dealer website where they can get the security codes. I'm going to either contact another dealer or speak to the manager. I don't want to pay for a replacement part that may not be needed.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

There is another topic on this, KEY WON'T TURN. It states that the key cylinder may be the problem because it becomes worn and eventually the key won't turn. Maybe this is what the dealership plans to replace on my car. 

I spoke with two salespersons and they weren't aware of any security card. A tech at a different dealership said the security code is assigned to a specific lock block. And, if my lock block is replaced I should receive a new security card. 

Is lock block another term for key cylinder? 

Neither of the techs nor salespersons seemed to be aware of a dealer specific database with all of our security code infomation.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Zebra said:


> There is another topic on this, KEY WON'T TURN. It states that the key cylinder may be the problem because it becomes worn and eventually the key won't turn. Maybe this is what the dealership plans to replace on my car.
> 
> I spoke with two salespersons and they weren't aware of any security card. A tech at a different dealership said the security code is assigned to a specific lock block. And, if my lock block is replaced I should receive a new security card.
> 
> ...


Doesn't surprise me the salespeople are ignorant of the security code cards. I would bet they didn't sell many of these cars. Every car was to have a security card, some didn't. Mine didn't. After I learned of these cards I phoned the dealer asking where mine was. The manager never heard of them. He made a phone call and found out the cards were indeed to be in the cars. He was given a phone number that ONLY dealers have access to. He got my codes and faxed them to me. I would suspect this is the step you will have to go through to get yours.

Lock Block? Cylinder maybe? Being your key won't turn, your cylinder will be replaced. With that you'll need new key fobs (2). With the new key fobs you will need a new Ignition Key Code, and Frequency Key Code.. The codes will have to be programed into the cars computer.. As far as a lock block, :confused. You also have a IMMO Code (PIM), BCM code, Radio pin, and glovebox code. In all, a total of 6. If your dealer replaces the cylinder, they will quickly learn they will have to program the new key codes into the computer to get them to work. 

If at some point in time you take this car to a non GM service center and they need to do work on your computer, ignition, or you need your radio removed for example, you will need these security codes. If you don't have them then the service center won't be able to reprogram your car. You'll then be at the mercy of a GM dealer in obtaining those codes. 

Bypass the sales guys and talk to the service manager, if the service manager informs you he has never heard of these codes, and has no way of obtaining them go to another dealer. All that is needed to obtain your codes is the VIN. 

Be animate in obtaining those codes, they are vital for you to have if at some point you choose not to have GM techs work on your car. If you change out your radio and sell it, or choose to reinstall it at a later point, you will need that radio pin to get the radio working again.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I bought my car new back in 06 and other then having the front struts blow out and replaced under warranty (like alot of 06's) and one random incident where the passenger side window didn't want to go up all the way in a rain storm and then cured itself and never happened again and one random incident where the key in the ignition didn't want to turn and after 5 minutes of "finessing" it got it to turn and hasn't happened since, I haven't had any other problems with my car, until....

My key fob wouldn't open the doors or pop the trunk after work (this happened about a week ago) and when I put the key in the door to turn it, the lock would turn left and right but the button inside the car never moved and the door wouldn't unlock. I called the dealer and asked if there was any recalls I had missed. He said he had never heard of it before. I had a friend take me home and I grabbed the other set of keys and went back to the car. This time the car unlocked and the trunk popped.

I took the car to the dealership the next day to have the lock in the door looked at and have the battery in the key replaced. The service dept. has a machine they test key fobs on and said my battery was fine, the key fob was working, and had just lost the codes to my particular car. He then asked me for the card with the codes on it that everyone else was talking about on this post. I laughed at him and said I never had one to begin with. He said that GTOs are the only cars GM has that can't have the key fob retrained the conventional way by pushing the 2 buttons down at once and pointing it towards the car and needed that card with the codes on it to reset my key fob. 

The service dept. manager called Holden and gave them my VIN# and he is suppose to call me when the card comes in so I can go back up there and have my key fob reprogrammed. The situation of the car not unlocking with the key inserted into the door very well could have been bad from the factory and I didn't find out until I actually had to use it when the keyfob quit working. The car is no longer under warranty and cost me 107 bucks to get the locked repaired. My wife's 05 Colorado crew cab z71 4x4 had a disfunctional door lock from the factory and we were lucky enough to find that out right from the start. She just had the presence of mind to try and unlock the truck with the key while it was brand new instead of just beeping it open with the key fob. 

All of you goat owners out there that are still under warranty need to check your door to see if it will unlock with the key itself so the same thing doesn't happen to you. When I get that card from Holden, the service dept. told me that I wouldln't be able to reprogram the key fob by myself, that the tech guys had to do it which will probably cost me more $, but the service manager said they'd do it for me "good will" if it wasn't something that was going to take a long time to do. How sweet of them.......


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You won't be receiving a "card" you will get a piece of paper with the codes on it. I was told cards are not remade. When the dealer calls their special number, the codes are faxed. At least mine was. The dealer received the fax, and then faxed it to me. All this was done with a phone call. There was no waiting for days, and days.

I could be wrong, but I believe the entire keyfob will need replaced there is no battery in there? I was informed the key fobs last generally 5 years, once they no longer work they need replaced. Could be your key went belly up and now needs replaced. Your spare hasn't seen "action" and still has life left to it.

2 things could be wrong with your door locks too, the actuators, or the BCM. I would suggest having them checked.

Once you receive new keyfobs they will need programed. At that time the BCM code will come into play and the key codes will need to be added to the car's memory.

It sux that when you need those codes and don't have them it holds up the process. At least your dealer new of the key codes. 

Technology is grand ain't?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The service dept. manager sed you take the 2 screws out of the back and carefully take a battery out from inside but have to be really carefull because there is a slim strip of metal or something in there that you can break and be screwed. But then again, this is coming from a dealership that sold at least 6-10 2006 GTO's that I know of and didn't have a clue about any of them. I just so happened to be the first one they had with the strut issue. Since then, the guy told me several more goats came in to have the same procedure done that I had done.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Let us know how they make out replacing the battery in the key fob. IMO be prepared to buy another keyfob.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

My problem wasn't the immobilizer. The key cylinder had to be replaced, but I still don't have any codes. Apears to be the same key fobs. 
I was talking with the service manager on a daily basis in addition to a salesperson. Neither had heard of any security codes or a card. I've spoken with another dealership that hadn't heard of the codes either. 

GTO JUDGE, would you be able to provide us with your contact person and let him know that he will likely be received calls for codes. He seems to be a capable person.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Zebra said:


> My problem wasn't the immobilizer. The key cylinder had to be replaced, but I still don't have any codes. Apears to be the same key fobs.
> I was talking with the service manager on a daily basis in addition to a salesperson. Neither had heard of any security codes or a card. I've spoken with another dealership that hadn't heard of the codes either.
> 
> GTO JUDGE, would you be able to provide us with your contact person and let him know that he will likely be received calls for codes. He seems to be a capable person.


I don't know the entire process that your dealer went through but if the old keys still fit then the keyed mechanism wasn't replaced. New Keys would have to be cut and I believe dealers would get a whole new key fob precut to your vin then program the new code into the BCM. 

It would seem to me your service techs didn't call GM inquiring about the key codes and are only going by your say so. There is a number dealers have access to, your dealer ought to be able to research this.

Another possible way to find the codes is through the tech 2 download where all your car's information is downloaded from the PCM then plugged into a computer and then uploaded.

Your dealer's service manager should have access to their tech support regarding the key codes.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

The more I tried to inform them about this number that only dealers have access to, the more I keep getting the answer "I'm not familiar or aware of anything like that". And as far as letting me look at the tech 2 info, they would probably treat it like a national secret. 
I've given up on this dealership. I'll try another. I only have 3 GM dealers within 175 miles to choose from.
So, as for now I have no codes.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sounds to me like they don't want to be familiar with it. THEY have to pursue this.

It may not do any good but you can try calling the GM assistance Center. 
United States — Customer Assistance
Pontiac Customer Assistance Center
P.O. Box 33172
Detroit, MI 48232-5172
1-800-762-2737

Inform them of what is going on. In the meantime as you search for a new dealer hopefully you'll find one with more knowledge. When you do, and you do get the key codes, take those codes back to Mr Foulwrench and slam it down on a table and in a heated agitated voice tell them THIS IS WHAT THE HELL I WAS TALKING ABOUT. 

You could also hunt down the owner of the dealership at the various golf clubs he may frequent and ask for his assistance. It's a shame you have to force people to do their jobs.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

*KeyCodes*

It's me again. I went to the dealership today and spoke with the parts department. The worker typed a request for an extra key into the computer and this is what was printed out. 

Is this ALL of the security information? I've put X for letters and 0 for numbers. Some areas were blank.

I hope that's it! Please reply.

Look at the attachment


----------



## TCSGTO (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, after reading this post, I went in and requested the security code for my GTO also. And like some of you guys said...2 out of the 3 service guys there had no idea what I was talking about. At least one of them did, I think. They took my car(they didnt call or look it up) for over an hour and got me a 6-digits code. Im not sure if its the right one, since Ive read on here that its supposed to be 4 digits? 

I didnt get anything close to Zebra's printed out document. Looking at that, they might have given me the Frequency Code...Which one am I supposed to get? THanks


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

*IMMO code*

I searched IMMO code on the internet and I think IMMO code is the Immobilizer code. 

I went to the parts department and they searched under extra key and that document is what popped up. Don't forget to take your registration.

A salesman that had owned a GTO sent me to parts department.

What I've attached is a copy I created on Word. Print it off and show them that is what you want.


----------

